# Waterman redo by Skiff Shop



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Took my 2006 Gordon waterman down to Tom at the skiff shop. The whole crew at skiff shop was awesome! Here's some pics of the redone deck. Getting platforms put on this weekend!


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here was the before...


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Very nice. You don't want a polling platform?


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Fritz said:


> Very nice. You don't want a polling platform?


Going on this Friday. Had a new one and casting platform fabbed. Doing it satin texture finish in brown.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Financekid1 said:


> Here was the before...


Dude, at first I thought that basketball hoop was some crazy 12' powerpole coming off the back!


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Pierson said:


> Dude, at first I thought that basketball hoop was some crazy 12' powerpole coming off the back!


I had another buddy tell me he was tiller envious...I couldnt figure out what he was talking about, but he thought the basketball hoop was a tiller extension. LOL


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I've seen your boat on their insta page... Looks great. I wanna pull the trigger on the non skid on my BT deck down the road.


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

Also saw it on Instagram. Looks great!


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

Thought I would mention that Tom has a batch of Hells Bay skiffs at the shop now that he bought from a camp in the Bahamas which he is restoring. One is a side console Pro and the rest are tiller-steered Whips, but they can have consoles added if a buyer wants that. They will look like new skiffs when he's done with them.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Financekid1 said:


> View attachment 14217
> View attachment 14218
> View attachment 14219
> View attachment 14220
> Took my 2006 Gordon waterman down to Tom at the skiff shop. The whole crew at skiff shop was awesome! Here's some pics of the redone deck. Getting platforms put on this weekend!


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice. Guy who built her


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Flats Broke said:


> Thought I would mention that Tom has a batch of Hells Bay skiffs at the shop now that he bought from a camp in the Bahamas which he is restoring. One is a side console Pro and the rest are tiller-steered Whips, but they can have consoles added if a buyer wants that. They will look like new skiffs when he's done with them.


Yes!!! and they are all dope! Some one should jump on these.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

How long did it take them to do the work?
It looks amazing!


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

backbone said:


> How long did it take them to do the work?
> It looks amazing!


Thanks man! Took about a month and a half.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

man thats awesome, im looking to get my HB waterman in there in the near future for the same work!


----------

